# Why are threads closed?



## Force (Jul 27, 2013)

While I await an answer from admin as to a recent thread of mine being closed, I thought I'd see what the rest of you think might be the reason.

Here's the thread.....................
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/244518-ngd-i-got-one-last.html

Apart from a couple of minimally offensive words, I see no rules broken, so what gives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2013)

You didn't post pics, thus it's counted as a "pre/just got" NGD. Those get closed.


----------



## Force (Jul 27, 2013)

Are you serious? It's only been a couple of days, how am I suppose to post pics of it now? Start the thread again? .... this.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 27, 2013)

I can understand your frustration. On the other hand, it takes 2 minutes to post a pic here with today's technology. Even a shitty cell phone pic is worth it to show off a new axe! Just include a pic next time. If times short, post a phone pic, then more pics later.


----------



## Force (Jul 27, 2013)

Fair enough, was just excited about the guitar. At least I posted NGD on the actual day I got it


----------



## Force (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, a paying member gets a swift shut down yet this continues..................

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243397-ngd-jackson-rrxt.html#post3641029


----------



## Joshua (Jul 27, 2013)

Sometimes the mods miss threads. You don't get special treatment for being a contributor


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2013)

Force said:


> Are you serious? It's only been a couple of days, how am I suppose to post pics of it now? Start the thread again? .... this.


 
Post pics and I'll just merge the threads/posts, no big deal. 



Force said:


> Fair enough, was just excited about the guitar. At least I posted NGD on the actual day I got it


 
Posting an NGD the day you get the guitar isn't a rule, posting pics when you post the NGD is. 



Force said:


> Also, a paying member gets a swift shut down yet this continues..................
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243397-ngd-jackson-rrxt.html#post3641029


 
Hit the report button, that's what folks did with your thread. 



TechMetal said:


> Sometimes the mods miss threads. You don't get special treatment for being a contributor


 
 

We're just five guys, what we do is mostly based on what's reported. Thus, the community influences what gets attention and what action is taken. 

There is nothing mentioned about special treatment when you upgrade your account. It's a subscription, not a paid service.


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 27, 2013)

Please refer to responses here:

why my thread moved?

Edit: ....or just do as Max says....


----------



## Force (Jul 27, 2013)

But I am special, mummy said so 

I should know better, it is irritating to see a NGD & no pics, lesson learned.

Sorry guys, won't happen again.


----------

